# Wanted: Thanksgiving Week in Utah, Idaho, Montana Area



## marinersfan

Looking for sweet deal on a 1 or 2 bedroom Thanksgiving week. Specifically November 27th  - December 1st.


----------



## Mike&Edie

Check out the RCI last calls, they have many around the dates and areas you want.

Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## marinersfan

I'm not an Rci member is there a way to see the last calls?


----------



## Mike&Edie

Sorry, not that I'm aware of.  Thought you were RCI member.


----------



## Passepartout

I see you're an owner at IPV. How about calling Trading Places?

Jim


----------



## marinersfan

Thanks. I looked at Trading Places, but we spend a lot of time in Island Park and I grew up in the Sun Valley area so I was hoping for something a little better than what they had to offer.  Thanks for the input


----------



## HudsHut

This WorldMark owner has a week you might enjoy at West Yellowstone, MT.

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=39222&p=324740#p324740

Good Luck.


----------



## marinersfan

*Found what I needed*

Thanks all. I have found what I needed. I appreciate the help.


----------

